# Commisso-Milan: forte accelerata. Si può chiudere



## Moffus98 (28 Giugno 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da *Peppe di Stefano* a Sky Sport, c'è stata una forte accelerata nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Il magnate italo-americano metterebbe sul piatto subito 32 milioni dell'ultimo aumento di capitale, 150 milioni per mercato e gestione ordinaria del club, e la restituzione del debito ad Elliott da spalmare nei mesi successivi. In tutto questo Yonghong Li rimarrebbe in minoranza con il controllo delle attività commerciali in Cina, senza avere l'obbligo di pagare il debito ad Elliott. C'è ottimismo, ma con Yonghong Li non è mai detta l'ultima parola.

*Pietro Balzano Prota:"Filtrano nuove indiscrezioni: Commisso non starebbe trattando il Milan per acquistarlo come "Mediacom", ma a titolo personale".
**
Reuters: fonti vicine all'affare confermano l'offerta pari a 500M, debiti compresi di Elliott pari a 308M. Il magnate americano pagherebbe quindi tutto il debito verso il fondo americano, inietterebbe altri 150M per la gestione e il calciomercato e fornirebbe anche i fondi per l'ultima tranche di aumento di capitale. Così facendo Rocco acquisterebbe il 70%, lasciando a Mr Li il 30% con cui tentare di guadagnarci in futuro. Attualmente, però, il cinese sconterebbe una perdita sull'affare di circa 300M, considerando anche gli aumenti di capitale fin qui versati.*


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Peppe di Stefano* a Sky Sport, c'è stata una forte accelerata nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Il magnate italo-americano metterebbe sul piatto subito 32 milioni dell'ultimo aumento di capitale, 150 milioni per mercato e gestione ordinaria del club, e la restituzione del debito ad Elliott da spalmare nei mesi successivi. In tutto questo Yonghong Li rimarrebbe in minoranza con il controllo delle attività commerciali in Cina, senza avere l'obbligo di pagare il debito ad Elliott. C'è ottimismo, ma con Yonghong Li non è mai detta l'ultima parola.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



sarei contento poi mi vengono in mente mille dubbi e non lo sono più tanto...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Peppe di Stefano* a Sky Sport, c'è stata una forte accelerata nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Il magnate italo-americano metterebbe sul piatto subito 32 milioni dell'ultimo aumento di capitale, 150 milioni per mercato e gestione ordinaria del club, e la restituzione del debito ad Elliott da spalmare nei mesi successivi. In tutto questo Yonghong Li rimarrebbe in minoranza con il controllo delle attività commerciali in Cina, senza avere l'obbligo di pagare il debito ad Elliott. C'è ottimismo, ma con Yonghong Li non è mai detta l'ultima parola.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



certo che Di Stefano pure si fa di acidi importanti. Stamattina era tutto saltato, ora si accelera. Ma un po di equilibrio no? Magari era solo una fase di riflessione.


----------



## shevchampions (28 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Peppe di Stefano* a Sky Sport, c'è stata una forte accelerata nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Il magnate italo-americano metterebbe sul piatto subito 32 milioni dell'ultimo aumento di capitale, 150 milioni per mercato e gestione ordinaria del club, e la restituzione del debito ad Elliott da spalmare nei mesi successivi. In tutto questo Yonghong Li rimarrebbe in minoranza con il controllo delle attività commerciali in Cina, senza avere l'obbligo di pagare il debito ad Elliott. C'è ottimismo, ma con Yonghong Li non è mai detta l'ultima parola.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



In perfetta puntualità con le tempistiche a cui siamo ormai avvezzi. Sono quasi le 14 a New York. Abbiamo tempo fino alle 23 nostrane per far proseguire l'altalena: stasera sarà ufficialmente saltata. Per la nostra mattinata di domani sarà riaperta, e così via.


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> certo che Di Stefano pure si fa di acidi importanti. Stamattina era tutto saltato, ora si accelera. Ma un po di equilibrio no? Magari era solo una fase di riflessione.



Basta parlare di giornalisti. Non sono un moderatore ma già so che è cosi. http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211.html#post1576096


----------



## Gito (28 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Peppe di Stefano* a Sky Sport, c'è stata una forte accelerata nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Il magnate italo-americano metterebbe sul piatto subito 32 milioni dell'ultimo aumento di capitale, 150 milioni per mercato e gestione ordinaria del club, e la restituzione del debito ad Elliott da spalmare nei mesi successivi. In tutto questo Yonghong Li rimarrebbe in minoranza con il controllo delle attività commerciali in Cina, senza avere l'obbligo di pagare il debito ad Elliott. C'è ottimismo, ma con Yonghong Li non è mai detta l'ultima parola.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Certo che ogni 3 ore si cambia direzione in maniera decisa... dal manca solo la firma al trattativa saltata in un battito di ciglia


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Giugno 2018)

*Pietro Balzano Prota:"Filtrano nuove indiscrezioni: Commisso non starebbe trattando il Milan per acquistarlo come "Mediacom", ma a titolo personale".*


----------



## el_gaucho (28 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Peppe di Stefano* a Sky Sport, c'è stata una forte accelerata nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Il magnate italo-americano metterebbe sul piatto subito 32 milioni dell'ultimo aumento di capitale, 150 milioni per mercato e gestione ordinaria del club, e la restituzione del debito ad Elliott da spalmare nei mesi successivi. In tutto questo Yonghong Li rimarrebbe in minoranza con il controllo delle attività commerciali in Cina, senza avere l'obbligo di pagare il debito ad Elliott. C'è ottimismo, ma con Yonghong Li non è mai detta l'ultima parola.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Non sono sicuro di aver capito il saldo del debito con Elliot spalmato in piu' mesi.
Qualcuno ferrato sa cosa intende?


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Peppe di Stefano* a Sky Sport, c'è stata una forte accelerata nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Il magnate italo-americano metterebbe sul piatto subito 32 milioni dell'ultimo aumento di capitale, 150 milioni per mercato e gestione ordinaria del club, e la restituzione del debito ad Elliott da spalmare nei mesi successivi. In tutto questo Yonghong Li rimarrebbe in minoranza con il controllo delle attività commerciali in Cina, senza avere l'obbligo di pagare il debito ad Elliott. C'è ottimismo, ma con Yonghong Li non è mai detta l'ultima parola.
> 
> *Pietro Balzano Prota:"Filtrano nuove indiscrezioni: Commisso non starebbe trattando il Milan per acquistarlo come "Mediacom", ma a titolo personale".*
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## shevchampions (28 Giugno 2018)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Non sono sicuro di aver capito il saldo del debito con Elliot spalmato in piu' mesi.
> Qualcuno ferrato sa cosa intende?



Letta così potrebbe voler dire rifinanziamento del debito, ma aspettiamo pareri più competenti


----------



## sballotello (28 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Peppe di Stefano* a Sky Sport, c'è stata una forte accelerata nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Il magnate italo-americano metterebbe sul piatto subito 32 milioni dell'ultimo aumento di capitale, 150 milioni per mercato e gestione ordinaria del club, e la restituzione del debito ad Elliott da spalmare nei mesi successivi. In tutto questo Yonghong Li rimarrebbe in minoranza con il controllo delle attività commerciali in Cina, senza avere l'obbligo di pagare il debito ad Elliott. C'è ottimismo, ma con Yonghong Li non è mai detta l'ultima parola.
> 
> *Pietro Balzano Prota:"Filtrano nuove indiscrezioni: Commisso non starebbe trattando il Milan per acquistarlo come "Mediacom", ma a titolo personale".*
> 
> ...



la cosa non mi entusiasma per niente.


----------



## luis4 (28 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Prota:"Filtrano nuove indiscrezioni: Commisso non starebbe trattando il Milan per acquistarlo come "Mediacom", ma a titolo personale".*



e come cavolo pensa di finanziare il mercato senza sponsorizzazioni?


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> e come cavolo pensa di finanziare il mercato senza sponsorizzazioni?



Non c'entra nulla, quelle si possono sempre fare. Questa cosa invece è positiva dato che se dovesse fallire Mediacom (chiariamo, cosa che non succederà), allora non fallirebbe anche il Milan. E' un pò come la questione di quando Berlusconi voleva scorporarsi da Fininvest e usare i suoi soldi per finanziare il mercato.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Basta parlare di giornalisti. Non sono un moderatore ma già so che è cosi. http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211.html#post1576096



Si hai ragione


----------



## 1972 (28 Giugno 2018)

daje america' facce tarzan....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2018)

*Reuters: fonti vicine all'affare confermano l'offerta pari a 500M, debiti compresi verso Elliott pari a 308M. Il magnate americano pagherebbe quindi tutto il debito verso il fondo americano, inietterebbe altri 150M per la gestione e il calciomercato e fornirebbe anche i fondi per l'ultima tranche di aumento di capitale. Così facendo Rocco acquisterebbe il 70%, lasciando a Mr Li il 30% con cui tentare di guadagnarci in futuro. Attualmente, però, il cinese sconterebbe una perdita sull'affare di circa 300M, considerando anche gli aumenti di capitale fin qui versati.*


----------



## mil77 (28 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Prota:"Filtrano nuove indiscrezioni: Commisso non starebbe trattando il Milan per acquistarlo come "Mediacom", ma a titolo personale".*



e questa sarebbe una bellissima cosa


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Peppe di Stefano* a Sky Sport, c'è stata una forte accelerata nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Il magnate italo-americano metterebbe sul piatto subito 32 milioni dell'ultimo aumento di capitale, 150 milioni per mercato e gestione ordinaria del club, e la restituzione del debito ad Elliott da spalmare nei mesi successivi. In tutto questo Yonghong Li rimarrebbe in minoranza con il controllo delle attività commerciali in Cina, senza avere l'obbligo di pagare il debito ad Elliott. C'è ottimismo, ma con Yonghong Li non è mai detta l'ultima parola.
> 
> *Pietro Balzano Prota:"Filtrano nuove indiscrezioni: Commisso non starebbe trattando il Milan per acquistarlo come "Mediacom", ma a titolo personale".
> **
> Reuters: fonti vicine all'affare confermano l'offerta pari a 500M, debiti compresi di Elliott pari a 308M. Il magnate americano pagherebbe quindi tutto il debito verso il fondo americano, inietterebbe altri 150M per la gestione e il calciomercato e fornirebbe anche i fondi per l'ultima tranche di aumento di capitale. Così facendo Rocco acquisterebbe il 70%, lasciando a Mr Li il 30% con cui tentare di guadagnarci in futuro. Attualmente, però, il cinese sconterebbe una perdita sull'affare di circa 300M, considerando anche gli aumenti di capitale fin qui versati.*



Se si deve fare si faccia e che il Dio del calcio ce la mandi buona.


----------



## mabadi (28 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> e come cavolo pensa di finanziare il mercato senza sponsorizzazioni?



Magari Mediacom verserà i soldi come Sponsor-


----------



## mil77 (28 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Reuters: fonti vicine all'affare confermano l'offerta pari a 500M, debiti compresi verso Elliott pari a 308M. Il magnate americano pagherebbe quindi tutto il debito verso il fondo americano, inietterebbe altri 150M per la gestione e il calciomercato e fornirebbe anche i fondi per l'ultima tranche di aumento di capitale. Così facendo Rocco acquisterebbe il 70%, lasciando a Mr Li il 30% con cui tentare di guadagnarci in futuro. Attualmente, però, il cinese sconterebbe una perdita sull'affare di circa 300M, considerando anche gli aumenti di capitale fin qui versati.*



Ma quindi estinguerebbe anche il debito del Milan vs Elliot? molto strano ma sicuramente meglio x il Milan che sarebbe una società senza debiti


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Peppe di Stefano* a Sky Sport, c'è stata una forte accelerata nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Il magnate italo-americano metterebbe sul piatto subito 32 milioni dell'ultimo aumento di capitale, 150 milioni per mercato e gestione ordinaria del club, e la restituzione del debito ad Elliott da spalmare nei mesi successivi. In tutto questo Yonghong Li rimarrebbe in minoranza con il controllo delle attività commerciali in Cina, senza avere l'obbligo di pagare il debito ad Elliott. C'è ottimismo, ma con Yonghong Li non è mai detta l'ultima parola.



Questo mena sfiga, l'ultima volta che ha scritto così dopo 8 ore è saltato tutto.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Giugno 2018)

A sto punto che chiudessero a breve e che portassero Maldini a tempo 0 in società.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Giugno 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Magari Mediacom verserà i soldi come Sponsor-



sicuramente sarà così, perchè tanto ho letto che Commisso è l'unico azionista, quindi decide tutto lui.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Peppe di Stefano* a Sky Sport, c'è stata una forte accelerata nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Il magnate italo-americano metterebbe sul piatto subito 32 milioni dell'ultimo aumento di capitale, 150 milioni per mercato e gestione ordinaria del club, e la restituzione del debito ad Elliott da spalmare nei mesi successivi. In tutto questo Yonghong Li rimarrebbe in minoranza con il controllo delle attività commerciali in Cina, senza avere l'obbligo di pagare il debito ad Elliott. C'è ottimismo, ma con Yonghong Li non è mai detta l'ultima parola.
> 
> *Pietro Balzano Prota:"Filtrano nuove indiscrezioni: Commisso non starebbe trattando il Milan per acquistarlo come "Mediacom", ma a titolo personale".
> **
> Reuters: fonti vicine all'affare confermano l'offerta pari a 500M, debiti compresi di Elliott pari a 308M. Il magnate americano pagherebbe quindi tutto il debito verso il fondo americano, inietterebbe altri 150M per la gestione e il calciomercato e fornirebbe anche i fondi per l'ultima tranche di aumento di capitale. Così facendo Rocco acquisterebbe il 70%, lasciando a Mr Li il 30% con cui tentare di guadagnarci in futuro. Attualmente, però, il cinese sconterebbe una perdita sull'affare di circa 300M, considerando anche gli aumenti di capitale fin qui versati.*



Abbiamo avuto la nostra ripresa delle trattative e l'accellerata in giornata.
Adesso, a logica, arriverà il "trattativa saltata"
Sarà una lunga estate... Non so quando finirà sto valzer, boh


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi estinguerebbe anche il debito del Milan vs Elliot? molto strano ma sicuramente meglio x il Milan che sarebbe una società senza debiti



Beh lui se vuole prendere il Milan il debito della società verso Elliot deve estinguerlo, è strano che estingua anche il debito personale di Li verso Elliot. Cmq se la perdita di Li e di 300M questo non accetta a meno che poi una volta che il Milan viene rilanciato venda altre quote o le metta in borsa.


----------



## luis4 (28 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi estinguerebbe anche il debito del Milan vs Elliot? molto strano ma sicuramente meglio x il Milan che sarebbe una società senza debiti



non credo tutto, azzardo che metterà un centinaio di milioni di tasca sua, il resto a debito.


----------



## sballotello (28 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Reuters: fonti vicine all'affare confermano l'offerta pari a 500M, debiti compresi verso Elliott pari a 308M. Il magnate americano pagherebbe quindi tutto il debito verso il fondo americano, inietterebbe altri 150M per la gestione e il calciomercato e fornirebbe anche i fondi per l'ultima tranche di aumento di capitale. Così facendo Rocco acquisterebbe il 70%, lasciando a Mr Li il 30% con cui tentare di guadagnarci in futuro. Attualmente, però, il cinese sconterebbe una perdita sull'affare di circa 300M, considerando anche gli aumenti di capitale fin qui versati.*



l'offerta è bassa..


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Reuters: fonti vicine all'affare confermano l'offerta pari a 500M, debiti compresi verso Elliott pari a 308M. Il magnate americano pagherebbe quindi tutto il debito verso il fondo americano, inietterebbe altri 150M per la gestione e il calciomercato e fornirebbe anche i fondi per l'ultima tranche di aumento di capitale. Così facendo Rocco acquisterebbe il 70%, lasciando a Mr Li il 30% con cui tentare di guadagnarci in futuro. Attualmente, però, il cinese sconterebbe una perdita sull'affare di circa 300M, considerando anche gli aumenti di capitale fin qui versati.*



toh..500 mln debiti compresi. Che strano. Questa è un'offerta che comincia ad essere in linea con il reale valore del Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> sicuramente sarà così, perchè tanto ho letto che Commisso è l'unico azionista, quindi decide tutto lui.



dubito..non se la passa benissimo Mediacom.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> e come cavolo pensa di finanziare il mercato senza sponsorizzazioni?



Cosa c’entra ?


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Reuters: fonti vicine all'affare confermano l'offerta pari a 500M, debiti compresi verso Elliott pari a 308M. Il magnate americano pagherebbe quindi tutto il debito verso il fondo americano, inietterebbe altri 150M per la gestione e il calciomercato e fornirebbe anche i fondi per l'ultima tranche di aumento di capitale. Così facendo Rocco acquisterebbe il 70%, lasciando a Mr Li il 30% con cui tentare di guadagnarci in futuro. Attualmente, però, il cinese sconterebbe una perdita sull'affare di circa 300M, considerando anche gli aumenti di capitale fin qui versati.*



Quindi Commisso valuterebbe il 100% del Milan 650M (se ho fatto bene i conti XD). Li non lo valuta 800M?


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Peppe di Stefano* a Sky Sport, c'è stata una forte accelerata nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Il magnate italo-americano metterebbe sul piatto subito 32 milioni dell'ultimo aumento di capitale, 150 milioni per mercato e gestione ordinaria del club, e la restituzione del debito ad Elliott da spalmare nei mesi successivi. In tutto questo Yonghong Li rimarrebbe in minoranza con il controllo delle attività commerciali in Cina, senza avere l'obbligo di pagare il debito ad Elliott. C'è ottimismo, ma con Yonghong Li non è mai detta l'ultima parola.
> 
> *Pietro Balzano Prota:"Filtrano nuove indiscrezioni: Commisso non starebbe trattando il Milan per acquistarlo come "Mediacom", ma a titolo personale".
> **
> Reuters: fonti vicine all'affare confermano l'offerta pari a 500M, debiti compresi di Elliott pari a 308M. Il magnate americano pagherebbe quindi tutto il debito verso il fondo americano, inietterebbe altri 150M per la gestione e il calciomercato e fornirebbe anche i fondi per l'ultima tranche di aumento di capitale. Così facendo Rocco acquisterebbe il 70%, lasciando a Mr Li il 30% con cui tentare di guadagnarci in futuro. Attualmente, però, il cinese sconterebbe una perdita sull'affare di circa 300M, considerando anche gli aumenti di capitale fin qui versati.*



.


----------



## wildfrank (28 Giugno 2018)

Lo dico? Certezza solo a cose (eventualmente) fatte.


----------



## sballotello (28 Giugno 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi Commisso valuterebbe il 100% del Milan 650M (se ho fatto bene i conti XD). Li non lo valuta 800M?



circa 715 milioni per il 100%. Praticamente Li ci rimetterebbe tutti i soldi che ha versato dopo l'acquisto.


----------



## mil77 (28 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> toh..500 mln debiti compresi. Che strano. Questa è un'offerta che comincia ad essere in linea con il reale valore del Milan.



si ma x il 70%


----------



## Boomer (28 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dubito..non se la passa benissimo Mediacom.



Ma cosa state dicendo? Non è affatto vero. Certo non è una delle big del mercato del broadcasting ( tra la prima e Mediacom c'è tantissima differenza) e nel lungo periodo dovranno sicuramente inventarsi qualcosa a livello di business model ma la società è sana ed in crescita ad oggi.


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> circa 715 milioni per il 100%. Praticamente Li ci rimetterebbe tutti i soldi che ha versato dopo l'acquisto.



Meno male che non faccio il ragioniere! 
Mhh... non so, con il 30% del Milan ancora in mano per recuperare il restante potrebbe accettare, si toglierebbe il debito con Elliot. Speriamo e preghiamo.


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dubito..non se la passa benissimo Mediacom.



Non se la passa benissimo? Fattura quasi due miliardi di dollari all'anno se è vero quello che ho letto. Rispetto a Li è un upgrade.


----------



## luis4 (28 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosa c’entra ?



pensavo acquisendo con mediacom poteva sponsorizzare direttamente il milan ma come hanno detto sopra in effetti è uguale se acquista a titolo personale e poi sponsorizza con l'azienda. mettiamoci in testa che senza le sponsorizzazioni non andiamo da nessuna parte, pure il sassuolo con la mapei lo fa.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ma cosa state dicendo? Non è affatto vero. Certo non è una delle big del mercato del broadcasting ( tra la prima e Mediacom c'è tantissima differenza) e nel lungo periodo dovranno sicuramente inventarsi qualcosa a livello di business model ma la società è sana ed in crescita ad oggi.



ma se loro stessi ammettono di essere in difficoltà. Ma cosa dici tu. Se si può fare metto un link a dimostrazione. Altrimenti mando in pvt.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> si ma x il 70%



non ne sarei così convinto. Comunque se escludi i debiti sarebbero nemmeno 200 mln.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> e come cavolo pensa di finanziare il mercato senza sponsorizzazioni?



Esatto,

Il fpf vieta di usare soldi della proprietá per la campagna acquisti. Permette solomdi ripianare una massimo di 30m di debiti innun triennio.

Inoltre il Milan nel 2021 sará giudicato dui bilanci 2018 (si sa giá che é in rosso per 60-70 milioni), 2019 e 2020. Che sommati possono avere un totale deficit di 30 milioni (quelli che può versare la proprietá).
Quindi inprossimi due esercizi devono essere chiusi a + 30 milioni senza soldi della proprietá. L’unico modo di farlo é di usare delle sponsorizzazioni farlocche fininad un massimo del 30% del fatturato (70-80 milioni).


----------



## luis4 (28 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma se loro stessi ammettono di essere in difficoltà. Ma cosa dici tu. Se si può fare metto un link a dimostrazione. Altrimenti mando in pvt.



se questi fanno utili per quasi 300 milioni all'anno sono in difficoltà figuriamoci a che livello è fininvest che fatica a chiudere i bilanci in pareggio da anni.


----------



## davidelynch (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se si deve fare si faccia e che il Dio del calcio ce la mandi buona.



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dubito..non se la passa benissimo Mediacom.



WTF azienda da 2 miliardi di fatturato annuo


----------



## neversayconte (28 Giugno 2018)

Non sembra una proposta che verrà accettata dal cinese. Va troppo in perdita


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi estinguerebbe anche il debito del Milan vs Elliot? molto strano ma sicuramente meglio x il Milan che sarebbe una società senza debiti



Suono strano anche a me e non si puó neanche dire che semplicemente “se ne prende carico” perché Li, rimanendo con il 30% della societá, sarebbe titolare del 30% dei debiti.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> WTF azienda da 2 miliardi di fatturato annuo



ma invece di ridere, perché non ti informi? siamo sempre alle solite. Mi ricorda molto come fu per i "cinesi" che dicevo che non sarebbero durati più di un anno. E giù di risate.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Peppe di Stefano* a Sky Sport, c'è stata una forte accelerata nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Il magnate italo-americano metterebbe sul piatto subito 32 milioni dell'ultimo aumento di capitale, 150 milioni per mercato e gestione ordinaria del club, e la restituzione del debito ad Elliott da spalmare nei mesi successivi. In tutto questo Yonghong Li rimarrebbe in minoranza con il controllo delle attività commerciali in Cina, senza avere l'obbligo di pagare il debito ad Elliott. C'è ottimismo, ma con Yonghong Li non è mai detta l'ultima parola.
> 
> *Pietro Balzano Prota:"Filtrano nuove indiscrezioni: Commisso non starebbe trattando il Milan per acquistarlo come "Mediacom", ma a titolo personale".
> **
> Reuters: fonti vicine all'affare confermano l'offerta pari a 500M, debiti compresi di Elliott pari a 308M. Il magnate americano pagherebbe quindi tutto il debito verso il fondo americano, inietterebbe altri 150M per la gestione e il calciomercato e fornirebbe anche i fondi per l'ultima tranche di aumento di capitale. Così facendo Rocco acquisterebbe il 70%, lasciando a Mr Li il 30% con cui tentare di guadagnarci in futuro. Attualmente, però, il cinese sconterebbe una perdita sull'affare di circa 300M, considerando anche gli aumenti di capitale fin qui versati.*



.


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma invece di ridere, perché non ti informi? siamo sempre alle solite. Mi ricorda molto come fu per i "cinesi" che dicevo che non sarebbero durati più di un anno. E giù di risate.



Da Wikipedia:


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## zamp2010 (28 Giugno 2018)

Se sei un DS capace con 60millioni di budget piu cessioni a stagione fare per mercato e gia buono.


----------



## Giangy (28 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Peppe di Stefano* a Sky Sport, c'è stata una forte accelerata nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Il magnate italo-americano metterebbe sul piatto subito 32 milioni dell'ultimo aumento di capitale, 150 milioni per mercato e gestione ordinaria del club, e la restituzione del debito ad Elliott da spalmare nei mesi successivi. In tutto questo Yonghong Li rimarrebbe in minoranza con il controllo delle attività commerciali in Cina, senza avere l'obbligo di pagare il debito ad Elliott. C'è ottimismo, ma con Yonghong Li non è mai detta l'ultima parola.
> 
> *Pietro Balzano Prota:"Filtrano nuove indiscrezioni: Commisso non starebbe trattando il Milan per acquistarlo come "Mediacom", ma a titolo personale".
> **
> Reuters: fonti vicine all'affare confermano l'offerta pari a 500M, debiti compresi di Elliott pari a 308M. Il magnate americano pagherebbe quindi tutto il debito verso il fondo americano, inietterebbe altri 150M per la gestione e il calciomercato e fornirebbe anche i fondi per l'ultima tranche di aumento di capitale. Così facendo Rocco acquisterebbe il 70%, lasciando a Mr Li il 30% con cui tentare di guadagnarci in futuro. Attualmente, però, il cinese sconterebbe una perdita sull'affare di circa 300M, considerando anche gli aumenti di capitale fin qui versati.*



Sarei contento pure io se va in porto la cessione a Commisso. Non riesco più ad aspettare, specialmente mesi. Comunque l’ultima frase con Li mai dire mai, sembra più un mai dire mai con il nano.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma se loro stessi ammettono di essere in difficoltà. Ma cosa dici tu. Se si può fare metto un link a dimostrazione. Altrimenti mando in pvt.


Basta fare una ricerca per scoprire che per loro stessa ammissione Mediacom ha 2,6 miliardi di debiti


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2018)

@corvo rossonero. E' tutto in inglese e io ho la conoscenza scolastica! 
Io non so che dirti. Premettendo che cmq sembra che lo prende a titolo personale e non con Mediacom. Boh non so che dirti. Non è che Yonghonli dopo un anno e tre mesi dia tutta sta sicurezza. Elliot lo rivenderebbe ad Ottobre? Quanto ci metterebbe? Boh. Voglio fidarmi non so, non penso sia un pazzo che offre sapendo di andarci a perdere no? Dalla sua storia non mi pare sia un folle. Poi boh, non so. Io sapevo che fatturava quella cifra, se non è così alzo le mani e mi arrendo.


----------



## Boomer (28 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=3831]Boomer[/MENTION] devi parlare solo di quello che è presente sul forum. Adesso basta.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Basta fare una ricerca per scoprire che per loro stessa ammissione Mediacom ha 2,6 miliardi di debiti



appunto!! Poi però leggono wikipedia e fanno i fenomeni.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> appunto!! Poi però leggono wikipedia e fanno i fenomeni.



Non volevo fare il fenomeno, se è parso questo mi scuso.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Peppe di Stefano* a Sky Sport, c'è stata una forte accelerata nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Il magnate italo-americano metterebbe sul piatto subito 32 milioni dell'ultimo aumento di capitale, 150 milioni per mercato e gestione ordinaria del club, e la restituzione del debito ad Elliott da spalmare nei mesi successivi. In tutto questo Yonghong Li rimarrebbe in minoranza con il controllo delle attività commerciali in Cina, senza avere l'obbligo di pagare il debito ad Elliott. C'è ottimismo, ma con Yonghong Li non è mai detta l'ultima parola.
> 
> *Pietro Balzano Prota:"Filtrano nuove indiscrezioni: Commisso non starebbe trattando il Milan per acquistarlo come "Mediacom", ma a titolo personale".
> **
> Reuters: fonti vicine all'affare confermano l'offerta pari a 500M, debiti compresi di Elliott pari a 308M. Il magnate americano pagherebbe quindi tutto il debito verso il fondo americano, inietterebbe altri 150M per la gestione e il calciomercato e fornirebbe anche i fondi per l'ultima tranche di aumento di capitale. Così facendo Rocco acquisterebbe il 70%, lasciando a Mr Li il 30% con cui tentare di guadagnarci in futuro. Attualmente, però, il cinese sconterebbe una perdita sull'affare di circa 300M, considerando anche gli aumenti di capitale fin qui versati.*





Mika ha scritto:


> @corvo rossonero. E' tutto in inglese e io ho la conoscenza scolastica!
> Io non so che dirti. Premettendo che cmq sembra che lo prende a titolo personale e non con Mediacom. Boh non so che dirti. Non è che Yonghonli dopo un anno e tre mesi dia tutta sta sicurezza. Elliot lo rivenderebbe ad Ottobre? Quanto ci metterebbe? Boh. Voglio fidarmi non so, non penso sia un pazzo che offre sapendo di andarci a perdere no? Dalla sua storia non mi pare sia un folle. Poi boh, non so. Io sapevo che fatturava quella cifra, se non è così alzo le mani e mi arrendo.



ma infatti non dico sia un pazzo eh. Dico solo che purtroppo speravo meglio, invece suppongo ci gestirà anche lui come Pallotta, e non escludo a forte leva finanziaria. Però aspettiamo e poi vedremo. Sicuramente meglio lui che il prestanome Li. Non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Peppe di Stefano* a Sky Sport, c'è stata una forte accelerata nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Il magnate italo-americano metterebbe sul piatto subito 32 milioni dell'ultimo aumento di capitale, 150 milioni per mercato e gestione ordinaria del club, e la restituzione del debito ad Elliott da spalmare nei mesi successivi. In tutto questo Yonghong Li rimarrebbe in minoranza con il controllo delle attività commerciali in Cina, senza avere l'obbligo di pagare il debito ad Elliott. C'è ottimismo, ma con Yonghong Li non è mai detta l'ultima parola.
> 
> *Pietro Balzano Prota:"Filtrano nuove indiscrezioni: Commisso non starebbe trattando il Milan per acquistarlo come "Mediacom", ma a titolo personale".
> **
> Reuters: fonti vicine all'affare confermano l'offerta pari a 500M, debiti compresi di Elliott pari a 308M. Il magnate americano pagherebbe quindi tutto il debito verso il fondo americano, inietterebbe altri 150M per la gestione e il calciomercato e fornirebbe anche i fondi per l'ultima tranche di aumento di capitale. Così facendo Rocco acquisterebbe il 70%, lasciando a Mr Li il 30% con cui tentare di guadagnarci in futuro. Attualmente, però, il cinese sconterebbe una perdita sull'affare di circa 300M, considerando anche gli aumenti di capitale fin qui versati.*



Leggendo sul sole 24 ore le perdite di Li sarebbero verosimilmente 200M nelle migliori delle ipotesi, assurdo come possa perdere tutti questi soldi senza battere ciglio. Speriamo non ci siano indagini, la puzza di bruciato si sente lontano chilometri.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non volevo fare il fenomeno, se è parso questo mi scuso.



ma che scuse, figurati. Nessuno ha la verità in tasca, tanto meno io.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> appunto!! Poi però leggono wikipedia e fanno i fenomeni.


La notizia della situazione debitoria di Mediacom viene riportata da più fonti...
Questo ovviamente non significa nulla...specialmente per gli ignoranti in materia come me. ...ma a titolo informativo meglio allargare l'orizzonte...


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma infatti non dico sia un pazzo eh. Dico solo che purtroppo speravo meglio, invece suppongo ci gestirà anche lui come Pallotta, e non escludo a forte leva finanziaria. Però aspettiamo e poi vedremo. Sicuramente meglio lui che il prestanome Li. Non ci sono dubbi.



Ah beh anche io speravo meglio eh? Solo che in Italia non penso che arriveranno mai gli sceicchi ricchi fino a che:
-Lo stadio per farlo ci vogliono 300 permessi e sperare che non trovi la giunta corrotta che si imbosca i soldi per il bando.
-I diritti televisivi li gestisce la Lega e non i singoli club.
-La gestione del calcio è ferma agli anni 90.

Ma questo penso che non centri il Milan ma tutto il movimento.

PS: se ci gestisce come Pallotta con la Roma o ADL con il Napoli ci andrebbe pure bene, sempre presente in CL o quasi sempre con squadra da quarti di finale. Io non lo schiferei. Solo che a differenza di Napoli e Roma se anche noi andassimo sempre ai quarti di finale l'appeal sarebbe ben diverso e anche il fatturato.


----------



## Aron (28 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma infatti non dico sia un pazzo eh. Dico solo che purtroppo speravo meglio, invece suppongo ci gestirà anche lui come Pallotta, e non escludo a forte leva finanziaria. Però aspettiamo e poi vedremo. Sicuramente meglio lui che il prestanome Li. Non ci sono dubbi.



Sarebbe un Milan stile Roma di Pallotta solo nella migliore delle ipotesi. Per me Commisso (nel caso prenda il Milan) non se lo terrebbe più di 2/3 anni, il tempo di risanare i conti e vendere un club coi conti a posto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma se loro stessi ammettono di essere in difficoltà. Ma cosa dici tu. Se si può fare metto un link a dimostrazione. Altrimenti mando in pvt.



Hanno un debito alto ma a lunga scadenza è che non avranno problemi ad onorare.
Lo dicono loro stessi:
"Bank Credit Facility
As of December 31, 2017, we maintained a $1.354 billion credit facility, comprising $984.0 million of term loans with maturities 
ranging from November 2021 to February 2024, and $370.0 million of revolving credit commitments, which are scheduled to expire 
in February 2022. As of the same date, we had $317.8 million of unused lines under our revolving credit commitments, all of which 
were available to be borrowed and used for general corporate purposes, after taking into account $44.0 million of outstanding loans 
and $8.2 million of letters of credit issued thereunder to various parties as collateral.
The credit facility is collateralized by our ownership interests in our operating subsidiaries, and is guaranteed by us on a limited recourse basis to the extent of such ownership interests. The credit agreement governing the credit facility (the “credit agreement”) requires us to maintain a total leverage ratio (as defined in the credit agreement) of no more than 5.0 to 1.0 and an interest coverage ratio (as defined in the credit agreement) of no less than 2.0 to 1.0. For all periods through December 31, 2017, our operating subsidiaries were in compliance with all covenants under the credit agreement including, as of the same date, a total leverage ratio of 2.9 to 1.0 and an interest coverage ratio of 7.9 to 1.0. *We do not believe that our operating subsidiaries will have any difficulty complying with any of the covenants under the credit agreement in the near future.*

Quei fattori di rischio di cui parli sono normali indicatori che vanno indicati nel bilancio, ma non è che la società se la passa male. Tant'è che ha un OIBDA pari al 38% e costante negli anni, col fatturato sempre in aumento.

Le banche gli prestano soldi perché sanno di poterli riavere. Lo ha detto lui stesso in una intervista su YT, in un discorso agli studenti della Columbia. Il suo è un business che funziona, basta vedere il MOL per capirlo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Giugno 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Basta fare una ricerca per scoprire che per loro stessa ammissione Mediacom ha 2,6 miliardi di debiti



Annammo bene...


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Peppe di Stefano* a Sky Sport, c'è stata una forte accelerata nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Il magnate italo-americano metterebbe sul piatto subito 32 milioni dell'ultimo aumento di capitale, 150 milioni per mercato e gestione ordinaria del club, e la restituzione del debito ad Elliott da spalmare nei mesi successivi. In tutto questo Yonghong Li rimarrebbe in minoranza con il controllo delle attività commerciali in Cina, senza avere l'obbligo di pagare il debito ad Elliott. C'è ottimismo, ma con Yonghong Li non è mai detta l'ultima parola.
> 
> *Pietro Balzano Prota:"Filtrano nuove indiscrezioni: Commisso non starebbe trattando il Milan per acquistarlo come "Mediacom", ma a titolo personale".
> **
> Reuters: fonti vicine all'affare confermano l'offerta pari a 500M, debiti compresi di Elliott pari a 308M. Il magnate americano pagherebbe quindi tutto il debito verso il fondo americano, inietterebbe altri 150M per la gestione e il calciomercato e fornirebbe anche i fondi per l'ultima tranche di aumento di capitale. Così facendo Rocco acquisterebbe il 70%, lasciando a Mr Li il 30% con cui tentare di guadagnarci in futuro. Attualmente, però, il cinese sconterebbe una perdita sull'affare di circa 300M, considerando anche gli aumenti di capitale fin qui versati.*





Mika ha scritto:


> Ah beh anche io speravo meglio eh? Solo che in Italia non penso che arriveranno mai gli sceicchi ricchi fino a che:
> -Lo stadio per farlo ci vogliono 300 permessi e sperare che non trovi la giunta corrotta che si imbosca i soldi per il bando.
> -I diritti televisivi li gestisce la Lega e non i singoli club.
> -La gestione del calcio è ferma agli anni 90.
> ...



concordo al 1000%. Purtroppo io sono un eterno sognatore, e finchè c'è un briciolo di speranza, mi auguro sempre ci possa comprare qualcuno di molto forte economicamente, uno sceicco, russo ecc. Ma come giustamente dici, poi dobbiamo scontrarci con la dura realtà del nostro calcio vecchio e poco attraente.


----------



## Igor91 (28 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *Peppe di Stefano* a Sky Sport, c'è stata una forte accelerata nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Il magnate italo-americano metterebbe sul piatto subito 32 milioni dell'ultimo aumento di capitale, 150 milioni per mercato e gestione ordinaria del club, e la restituzione del debito ad Elliott da spalmare nei mesi successivi. In tutto questo Yonghong Li rimarrebbe in minoranza con il controllo delle attività commerciali in Cina, senza avere l'obbligo di pagare il debito ad Elliott. C'è ottimismo, ma con Yonghong Li non è mai detta l'ultima parola.
> 
> *Pietro Balzano Prota:"Filtrano nuove indiscrezioni: Commisso non starebbe trattando il Milan per acquistarlo come "Mediacom", ma a titolo personale".
> **
> Reuters: fonti vicine all'affare confermano l'offerta pari a 500M, debiti compresi di Elliott pari a 308M. Il magnate americano pagherebbe quindi tutto il debito verso il fondo americano, inietterebbe altri 150M per la gestione e il calciomercato e fornirebbe anche i fondi per l'ultima tranche di aumento di capitale. Così facendo Rocco acquisterebbe il 70%, lasciando a Mr Li il 30% con cui tentare di guadagnarci in futuro. Attualmente, però, il cinese sconterebbe una perdita sull'affare di circa 300M, considerando anche gli aumenti di capitale fin qui versati.*



150 mln sono bei soldi per la gestione... se si aggiungono anche quelli delle cessioni, potrebbe venir fuori un signor mercato.
Bisogna vedere se riescono a pareggiare il bilancio...

A intuito Commisso mi piace, vediamo i fatti.
Come dico da tempo, per me già è chiusa con lui.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Hanno un debito alto ma a lunga scadenza è che non avranno problemi ad onorare.
> Lo dicono loro stessi:
> "Bank Credit Facility
> As of December 31, 2017, we maintained a $1.354 billion credit facility, comprising $984.0 million of term loans with maturities
> ...



ma non dico che stiano fallendo attenzione. Però un debito di 2,6 mld o più, adesso non ricordo, rispetto al patrimonio netto, risulta essere molto ma molto elevato. Questo fa preoccupare che magari non possa investire tanto nel Milan. Poi come dici loro affermano che potranno restituirlo ecc ecc, ma ci mancherebbe che dicessero il contrario. Diciamo anche che per competere in quel settore avrà molte difficoltà considerando i colossi che sono scesi in campo, da Netlifx, Disney ecc. Il mio timore è che possa rimetterci come sempre il Milan.


----------

